# 2006 maintenance fees starwood



## djp (Dec 7, 2005)

I thought it would be good to compile a listing of all the starwood maintenance fees for 2006. I got my SMV bill just in the last few days. 
To keep things on par lets incluse the amount we are asked to pay including fees, taxes, insurance, and SVN fee, and RDa $5 fee. For grins include the number of staroptions as this could turn into a good referance tool for those looking to make a purchase.

Sheraton Mountain Vista 2br lo $904.00   148,000 options


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2005)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis 1 bdm. premium float*

Sheraton Desert Oasis 1 bdm. premium float

$513.08 (less than 1% increase)

Includes property tax.

StarOptions - 81,000


----------



## Pedro (Dec 8, 2005)

*Westin Mission Hills*

Just got my bill yesterday. 

Maintenance fees: $ 1,005.63 for a 2-br L.O. platinum (148,1000 staroptions). 

It is about a 14% increase over last year's MF.

This does not include the property taxes, which are billed separately by the county. Property taxes are about $210.


----------



## vetteguy (Dec 8, 2005)

*Westin Kierland*

Just checked online,

2006 Maintenance fee for Westin Kierland 2 bdr lo : $ 1069.72 (148,100 StarOptions).

I paid last year $ 948.66.


----------



## azsunluvr (Dec 8, 2005)

2br lockoff Sheraton's Desert Oasis Scottsdale $792.10 148,100 options

Last year paid $784.86, so a very small increase this year.


----------



## grgs (Dec 8, 2005)

vetteguy said:
			
		

> Just checked online,
> 
> 2006 Maintenance fee for Westin Kierland 2 bdr lo : $ 1069.72 (148,100 StarOptions).
> 
> I paid last year $ 948.66.



Hmmm, Mystarcentral shows 2006 maintenance fees for our Westin Kierland 2bd lo (also 148,100 StarOptions) as: $945.72.  I'm pretty sure that matches the printed invoice we received.  

Glorian


----------



## baz48 (Dec 8, 2005)

grgs said:
			
		

> Hmmm, Mystarcentral shows 2006 maintenance fees for our Westin Kierland 2bd lo (also 148,100 StarOptions) as: $945.72.  I'm pretty sure that matches the printed invoice we received.
> 
> Glorian




I also checked online for our Kierland 2BR LO Platinum and it shows $1,044.72  (148,100 StarOptions) which I believe matches the invoice we just received at home.  I think it mentioned that it was a nearly 14% increase, but this is our first year so I can't compare.  Why wouldn't the invoices all be the same?


----------



## LICAL3 (Dec 8, 2005)

my 2br l/o kierland also says $945.72.  this includes ARDA and does not include any starwood club fees.

my 2br l/o at desert oasis says $693.10, with ARDA and no club fees

my vistana villages 2br prime season is approx $825, no club fees, my 2br l/o high season is about $937, no club fees

my harborside 2br l/o platinum is approx $1790 (choke!), no club fees 

my broadway plantation, 1br del silver EOY is $134, no club fees

that's it...don't think i own any others!


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 8, 2005)

LICAL3 said:
			
		

> my harborside 2br l/o platinum is approx $1790 (choke!), no club fees



How do you know your 2006 Harborside dues? The only thing I see in mystarcentral is my 2005 dues that I paid earlier this year. Phase 1 - 2 BR L/O plat: $1675 (including $1445 MF, $99 SVN fee and $130 for "other"?)

Maybe you own in Phase 2 and they have set those amounts already? Phase 1 and Phase 2 have different MF's. I think the meeting is today at Harborside. Maybe we (phase one-ers) will know our 2006 fees soon. Last year, they set the fees so late I was billed for them after I took my week.

~Arlene


----------



## grgs (Dec 8, 2005)

baz48 said:
			
		

> I also checked online for our Kierland 2BR LO Platinum and it shows $1,044.72  (148,100 StarOptions) which I believe matches the invoice we just received at home.  I think it mentioned that it was a nearly 14% increase, but this is our first year so I can't compare.  Why wouldn't the invoices all be the same?



Caroline,  

I just had a thought.  2006 is our first year occupancy and we bought directly from the developer.  It could be that they waived the first year's SVN fee of $99 --I have some very vague memory of this being said.  And, in fact, the $99 is listed on the invoice and then subtracted. This would explain the difference between our two totals.  Not sure why Vetteguy's is $25 higher, though.  

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2005)

Regarding discrepancies-

The website still shows last years fees for me, so maybe it hasn't been completely updated yet?

Also - resales that are not mandatory do not pay the SVN fee.


----------



## baz48 (Dec 8, 2005)

Glorian,  you're probably right.  This is our first use year also but we bought resale so we'll pay the $99 SVN fee.

Denise, our Maui fees aren't showing on the website yet, just Kierland.  Maui says amount owed $0.  I wish!


----------



## tsl (Dec 8, 2005)

*Harborside Phase I 2006*

Per the Proposed Budget (nothing is posted on MyStar.com)  

2 BD Lockoff $1889.26 (includes $99 club dues and $133.26 Atlantis Facilities Assessment)

1 BD Deluxe $986.09

1 BD Premium  $1,005.46

WAY too expensive to ever deposit IMHO.  But again, we did buy it to use (and direct trade/rent when we didn't).


----------



## vetteguy (Dec 9, 2005)

grgs said:
			
		

> Hmmm, Mystarcentral shows 2006 maintenance fees for our Westin Kierland 2bd lo (also 148,100 StarOptions) as: $945.72.  I'm pretty sure that matches the printed invoice we received.
> 
> Glorian



Just for clarification, as the original poster asked, I included the SVN fee. For a non US member the fee is $124. If I deduct the $124 SVN fee from my total,
I come to the same numbers as you : $945.72+$124=$1069.72


----------



## grgs (Dec 9, 2005)

vetteguy said:
			
		

> Just for clarification, as the original poster asked, I included the SVN fee. For a non US member the fee is $124. If I deduct the $124 SVN fee from my total,
> I come to the same numbers as you : $945.72+$124=$1069.72



Vetteguy,

Thanks for the clarification.  It's good to know that there's logic in the numbers after all!

Glorian


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 9, 2005)

Desert Oasis without SVN

1bd standard
$401.38

1bd deluxe
$473.07

2 bd
$688.10


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 9, 2005)

I bought two Westin's in 2005 on resale:

Mission Hills EOY = $502.81 + $99 SVN = $606.81
Kierland = $895.29 + $54.41 Tax + $30 SVN = $984.70

What's interesting is that they charged me SVN for both, when everything I've read and been told (including everyone on this board) says I shouldn't be in SVN for WMH since I bought resale. Hmm...I may call and simply ask for my Elite card since I believe this means I should qualify (right? 148.1k for Kierland and 56.3k/2 (summer) for MH = 28150 per year = more than the 159,000 for 3-star elite).

Actually, I think I may simply pay the fees they ask, wait a week or two, then call. Has this "erroneous" SVN fee been charged to other resale owners for non-mandatory resorts?


----------



## grgs (Dec 9, 2005)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> What's interesting is that they charged me SVN for both, when everything I've read and been told (including everyone on this board) says I shouldn't be in SVN for WMH since I bought resale.



I think the SVN fee also includes your Interval membership, but by all means call for clarification.


----------



## LICAL3 (Dec 9, 2005)

arlene22....

re: harborside 2006 MF...

i was quoting my 2006 phase I proposal for fees which was snail mailed to me.  sorry, i didn't mean to confuse anyone!


----------



## Pedro (Dec 10, 2005)

*Lakeside Terrace MFs*

The Maintenance Fee at Lakeside Terrace, 2-br platinum season is: $708.86.  The number of StarPoints is 129,800.


----------



## Sir Newf (Dec 12, 2005)

*Kierland 1Bdrm deluxe 2006 fees*

Kierland 1 Bdrm Platnium, deluxe unit, 67,100 options=
2006 fees: $467.19 includes: (maint. $343.81; tax $19.38; SVN $99; PAC $5.00).


----------



## OCsun (Dec 17, 2005)

*Westin St. John Resort & Villas*

Three Bedroom Villa with Pool - $1,543.60  
 $1,275.99  Operating Assessment
                  $   168.61  Replacement Reserve
$     99.00  SVN - Club Dues (Mandatory)
                   $1,543.60  (St. John USVI Taxes billed seperate in August)


----------



## Fletcher921 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Westin Mission Hills*

Our check went out for $1,104.63 for our 2 BR / 2 BA Platinum Westin Mission Hills.  

699.05 vacation ownership assessment
138.49 Condo Common assessment
168.09 Master association assessment
99.00 SVN membership fee
5.00 ARDA ROC PAC contribution


Plus:
$153.51 = property taxes for the year


----------



## msweaver (Dec 18, 2005)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> Actually, I think I may simply pay the fees they ask, wait a week or two, then call. Has this "erroneous" SVN fee been charged to other resale owners for non-mandatory resorts?



Yes, last year I purchased at Mountain Vista at the end of 2004 and the 2005 fees included the SVN memebership fee.  I actually used the Star Options to get a partial week in 2005, but in July someone at SVO "discovered" that I had bought resale and they took away the SVN membership.  Since I had actually paid the SVN fee for 2005, they refunded it to me.  (I was hoping that I might "slip through"... but no such luck).

Mike


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Harborside*

OK, it's officially as bad as we thought...    

2BR lockoff - Phase 1
148,100 StarOptions

MF: $1657
SVN: $99
Atlantis fee: $133

Total: $1889


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2005)

*Westin Ka'anapali*

My bill came today - Due Jan. 20th.

2 bedroom lockoff:  Total Due = $1,424.14

Staroptions - 148,100

Starpoints - 80,000

Master Assoc. Assessment  $76
Condo Owners Assoc. Assessment   $291.29
Vacation Owenership Assoc. Assessment  $948.55
Club dues and SVN Fees  $103.30
ARDA ROC Pac  $5.00

This is an 11.66% increase.  82% of the increase is due to the increase in utilities and property tax.

The base rate is a $500 higher for the deluxe 2 bdm.:
(without Club Dues)

1 bdm. - $110.24
2 bdm. - $1,315.84
2 bdm. deluxe - $1813.16


----------



## Denise L (Dec 21, 2005)

*Westin Ka'anapali EOYs*

Our bills came yesterday. We pay more for our two EOYs than one EY. Oh well,

$786.22 & $714.22 = $1500.44.  This is $76.30 more than an EY.  $31.30 for SVN, $40 for admin paperwork, and $5 for the optional ARDA.  I'm pretty sure that we were told that we wouldn't have to pay the $31.30, but it's not enough for me to squabble (is that a word?) about.


----------



## leejaime97 (Dec 22, 2005)

Not part of the SVN but own at Sheraton Vistana Resort:

$659.74 Maintenance/Taxes
+   5.00 RDa Fee

No StarOptions since not part of SVN


----------



## Bucky (Dec 23, 2005)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation

1Br Deluxe
Platinum float

$267.66 includes ARDA fee.


----------



## vic714 (Dec 31, 2005)

*2006 Maint. Fees*

Vistana Villages
Prime Week ( 81,000 options / 42,000 points ) Annual Float
2 Bedroom
$598.06 Operating Ass.
$93.72 Rep. Preserve
$133.34 Est Real Estate Tax
$99.00 Club Dues
$5.00 ARAD
$929.06

Prime Week ( 81,000 options / 42,000 points ) Annual Float
2 Bedroom
$598.06 Operating Ass.
$93.72 Rep. Preserve
$133.34 Est Real Estate Tax
$30.00 Club Dues
$5.00 ARAD
$855.06

Mission Hills
Gold Week ( 81,000 options / 48,000 points ) EOY Float
2 Bedroom Lock Off
$349.52 Ownership Ass. Fee
$69.24 Condo Ass. Fee
$84.05 Master Ass. Fee
$5.00 ARAD
$507.81 ( Without Real Estate Tax )

WKORV
Red Week ( 148,100 options / 80,000 points ) Annual Float
2 Bedroom Lock Off Ocean Front
$948.55 Ownership Ass. Fee
$291.21 Condo Ass. Fee
$73.00 Master Ass. Fee
$5.00 ARAD
$1317.76

Victor


----------



## JudyS (Jan 1, 2006)

Bucky said:
			
		

> Sheraton Broadway Plantation
> 
> 1Br Deluxe
> Platinum float
> ...



Whoa!  I had no idea that any Sheratons were that low in MFs! 

But Broadway Plantation isn't part of SVN, is it?  Do you get any Sheraton advantages from owning there?


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 1, 2006)

Broadway Plantation is part of SVN, but only if you buy from the developer.  It's not a mandatory resort.  It has really low maintenance fees (I own a 2-BR non-lockoff and it just hit $600 this year for the first time).  Not a lot of Staroptions, though:

67100 Platinum
44000 Gold
37000 Silver

This really doesn't jive with the demand.  I just got a late August week at Westin Ka'anapali with a non-Starwood unit through II, but have NEVER seen a July or August BP week ever -- and I've been searching for years!  I've never done an ongoing search though -- maybe Starwood deposits a few and they all get snagged by ongoing deposits.  

Now -- we all have to pray that my dd chooses a nice midwest college that starts after Labor Day so we can use that Westin Ka'anapali unit!!  I think a trade to Hawaii is a good reason for choosing a college, don't you?


----------



## malex2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Broadway Plantation is a great resort with very high demand during spring break and all summer long.  The fact that it is a drive-to location for the East contributes to the value for families who can avoid airfare & car rentals.  I have managed to exchange in several times during the peak periods using other SVO (non-SVN) trades.  Must be the internal trading preference.

I think the lower StarOption and Starpoint values stem from the duration of the prime season (9-43 & 47) which includes many lower demand weeks.  I don't know what occupancy is during some of those lower demand weeks.

malex2


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 1, 2006)

Good point Malex -- I never thought about it that way before.  The platinum season is too long ... "peak peak" is probably 6/15 - 8/15.  Although, since so many schools in this part of the country start after Labor Day, I think the place is probably full all the way through Labor Day.  

I think Starwood made that mistake in a couple of places -- summer at Harborside should be platinum, not gold.  But, I'm sure it was a calculated error -- they sell 20 weeks as gold, but the vast majority of people probably want 6/15 - 8/15 and Thanksgiving ....9 weeks.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 9, 2006)

Victor - you mention the 2006 WKORV OF fees as...

$948.55 Ownership Ass. Fee
$291.21 Condo Ass. Fee
$73.00 Master Ass. Fee
$5.00 ARAD
$1317.76

I would have to assume this is for the premium floor plan (~$1400sqft), but I have just heard the latest breakdown for a WKORV OF Deluxe (corner unit) 2Bd LO for 2006:

Master Assoc Assessment = $104.72
Apt (Condo) Owners Assessment = $401.39
Vacation Ownership assessment = $1307.05
Club dues and SVN fee = $103.30
ARDA = $5.00
For a total of $1921.

Why is there such a large difference?  I realize that I included the SVN/Club fees.


----------



## vic714 (Jan 9, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Why is there such a large difference?  I realize that I included the SVN/Club fees.



Not really sure myself. I guess I will be in for a surprise next year. How long have you owned at WKORV? We purchased last Aug. so maybe that's why they are on the low side. The unit we own is the samller one between the 2 corner units, but I'm sure that is not the only reason they are low.

Typically the MF's on my other units go up anywhere from 2% to 15% a year.
Orland went up 2.7% in 2005 & 4.8% in 2006
Mission Hills went up almost 15% in 2006

Guess we'll see what 2007 brings.

Victor


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Victor -

I am not an owner - yet.  I am in the process of buying resale. I got this info from the 2006 MF breakdown.  The difference maybe from what is included in the MFs.  From what I gather - MFs are based on square footage and not location.  The OF WKORV Premier (inside) unit (2-Bd LO) costs for 2006 as listed as:

$948.55 - Vac Owner Assoc.
$76.00 - Master Assoc.
$291.29 - Condo fees
$5.00 - ARDA
Total = $1320.84

The difference being $3 for the Master Assoc. fee (yours = $93, mine = $96)

I included the club fee of 103.3 in my calculation.  The Deluxe units take a large hit on the % distribution numbers.


----------



## rubbernyc (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds like I got a bad deal.

Just bought at the Westin Princeville ( occupancy mid 2008 ) I do not have the complete breakdown yet since I won't pay until then, but according to the contract VOA fees are $1880 plus the $103 for the reservation system.

That is for the yearly 2BR LO.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2006)

rubbernyc said:
			
		

> Sounds like I got a bad deal.
> 
> Just bought at the Westin Princeville ( occupancy mid 2008 ) I do not have the complete breakdown yet since I won't pay until then, but according to the contract VOA fees are $1880 plus the $103 for the reservation system.
> 
> That is for the yearly 2BR LO.



Blujahz bought at the existing Starwood Maui resort, where the MF's are a lower.  The new Maui resort (under construction) has about the same MF's as Princeville (WPORV).   

Common wisdom says buy where you want to go - exchanging into the most popular Starwood resorts (Maui, St. John, Harborside) can be difficult during popular seasons.  If you really want to visit Kauai on a regular basis, then buying at the WPORV is the way to go.  If you are willing to wait a few years, you could probably save $5 - $10K on a resale.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 28, 2006)

Those WPORV MFs are in-line with what the MFs are at WKORV-N for a similar sized unit.  On a per foot basis - WKORV-S (south) is cheaper.  For example the WKORV-S Deluxe LO units are ~1750 sqft and MFs are ~$1800-1900.

Princeville is a great location - and it sounds as if all the units are going to be the same (no differentiation between OF, OV, IV as with the WKORV resorts) - is this correct? I may consider buying resale in a few years, or attempt to trade/exchange my WKORV-S or WSJ units someday for a non-winter month.  During the winter I would prefer the Poipu area instead.

If you use the advance search feature - I discussed my WKORV-N/WKORV-S purchase, MFs, eBay, and closing experiences (so far).

Luckily I found TUG before going through with the WKORV-N unit, but that didn't stop me from buying expensive resale at WKORV-S (lol) - but we wanted true OF.  Looks as if we could have saved $5K if we waited and purchased on eBay, but live and learn.


----------



## grgs (Feb 28, 2006)

rubbernyc said:
			
		

> Sounds like I got a bad deal.
> 
> Just bought at the Westin Princeville ( occupancy mid 2008 ) I do not have the complete breakdown yet since I won't pay until then, but according to the contract VOA fees are $1880 plus the $103 for the reservation system.
> 
> That is for the yearly 2BR LO.



Hard to say if you got a bad deal-- it is expensive, though.  I'm guessing that with each new resort, Starwood will be adding in more amenities.  Naturally, that's going to cost more $.  According to Starwood's announcement, there will be 179 units at Princeville vs. 258 units at Ka'anapali North.  Fewer units would presumably drive up the cost per owner.

Also, does anyone know how the property taxes compare between Kauai and Maui?

Glorian


----------

